# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Potassium

## wildgarlic

Make sure you are storing a container of chicken or beef boullion that says sodium free. They use potassium chloride instead of sodium chloride and you do need a fair amount of potassium in your diet. In the US, the tablets you can get over the counter are limited to 99 mg, a teaspoon of the sodium free boullion has 550mg,

----------


## mountainmark

Thanks WG. Here's another great source of potassium:

http://www.naturalnews.com/024548_mu...ncer_food.html  :Wink:

----------

